# Hello from Michigan



## Brittany Barrix (Aug 20, 2012)

My name is Brittany and I'm a complete beginner when it comes to horses. I've loved horses for as long as I can remember and I always dreamed about owning one and riding. I came across a website for an equestrian center around my area and showed my dad who took me there yesterday and got me set up for western lessons. I can't wait. My first lesson is scheduled for the 26th of this month. It will be my first time riding a horse!

While we were there, I saw a horse and she was amazing. This may sound strange, but I think we had one of those moments where we just clicked. The owner of the equestrian center explained to me that the horse I was looking at wasn't finished with training but would be in about 2 months. She also said that the horse was for sale and that the price includes the rest of her training. The lady let me pet the horse and everything. It was so neat! I've fallen in love with that horse. Oh, the name of the horse is Bella Star which is kinda funny because everyone calls me Bella or Bells.

I joined this site to hopefully help me out when I start riding. I'm not going to be showing or anything, I might when I'm older, but I'm really interested in trail rides and such. This place has trails for your use and guided trail rides too! Gosh, I'm so excited to start riding. Excuse my little squee fits.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Brittany. Your making a good start in the equestrian world by taking lessons. Good luck.


----------



## Brittany Barrix (Aug 20, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> Welcome to the forum Brittany. Your making a good start in the equestrian world by taking lessons. Good luck.


Thank you very much, Chevaux! I really can't wait to get on a horse for the first time. When I went there yesterday a lot of boarders were there and I got to meet them. I also got to meet the owner's granddaughter. They were all so nice! They took me around to look at everything and all of the horses seemed to be well treated. Meeting Bella Star was the best part, though. I really felt a connection with her. 

I got to hang out with her for about 2 hours and she was so sweet. I'm hoping that I can purchase her, but I want to wait and get lessons started before that. My dad and I made a deal. He would buy me a horse when I feel ready and the person training me feels that I'm ready. I have to get a job, though, and pay for at least half of the $300 board. I agreed. Just the thought of a horse will fuel me every day that I go to work. I really do love Bella Star. She will make a perfect horse for that special someone. I hope it's me. :hug:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome fellow Michigander.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brittany Barrix (Aug 20, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Welcome to the forum!!


Thank you for the welcome! This site seems really cool and I hope that I can make as many friends on here as I did by going to the equestrian center! You are all so friendly. It makes me feel all warm inside. Hopefully there won't be any problems. I'd hate for that to happen. Anyway, I'm glad that I decided to join this site. There seems to be a lot of sources for a beginner like me to learn from. I might pay the $25 for a guided trail ride at the equestrian center. The owner said that sometimes everyone who boards and has business there gets together and goes on one huge trail ride. That sounds like a lot of fun! I'd love to do that.

CLaPorte432, you ninja'd me! Thank you for the welcome. It's nice to see a fellow Michigander on here. I've been on so many sites where I'm the only Michigander and it made me feel out of place. That's not a good feeling. I'm glad that I didn't feel so uncomfortable when I went to the equestrian center to tour it and sign up for lessons. I mean, for some reason I was really afraid that I was going to do something that made them upset and not want me there. I got over that, though. I do have some extreme self-conscience issues that I'm hoping will fade with a little patience and working at it.


----------

